# What skincare/beauty products does Nicole Richie use?



## hannanc (Dec 7, 2008)

she has great skin and i love her makeup...especially her lip/lipgloss colors does anyone know what products she uses?


----------



## sherice (Dec 7, 2008)

There are pictures of her buying stuff from Mario Badescu. You can go to there webpage and look at the stars who use there stuff. I love there stuff!!!


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 7, 2008)

She always looks good that's for sure. I'd like to know too


----------



## Aprill (Dec 7, 2008)

You have this posted here...please dont make another thread thanks


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 13, 2008)

found this blog






We know many of you beauty addicts out there have been eagerly awaiting "Get the Look" details on Nicole Richie's beautiful cover for June's Harper's Bazaar Magazine - well, you won't need to wait any longer because today we have all 411 info for you straight from makeup master Mr. Paul Starr!

The June issue was an exciting one: we got a glimpse of Nicole and her growing family with baby Harlow gracing the magazine's glossy pages for the first time. Nicole looks relaxed, glowing and completely lovely on the cover of the fashion mag. We love her plum and deep chocolate lined eyes and soft peachy-pink pout. We had to hear from our friend Paul how he created this summer look - so we can all look as luminous as Nicole does here. Read on for the how-to details on Nicole's look from Paul Starr:

SKIN:

Paul prepared Nicole's (already flawless) skin with a light mist from Jurlique called Jurlique Lavender Hydrating Mist (formally known as Lavender Floral Water). Paul tells us that La Mer: The Mist will always be a staple in his cosmetic kit, but the Hydrating Mist from Jurlique is his new summer fave. Its "a replenishing mist, rich in the living energy of lavender and marshmallow to hydrate, tone and soothe. Leaves the skin refreshed. Ideal for rebalancing dryness." Paul also recommends, Shu Uemura Depsea Water Facial Mist which also provides helps to provide hydration to the skin and comes in a number of fragrances including: Hamemelis, Chamomile, Bergamot, Mint, Sage, Rose, Lavender, Rosemary, and Fragrance Free.

Next, Paul applied Chanel Teint Innocence Naturally Luminous Fluid Makeup SPF 12 in Soft Honey to Nicole's skin with his makeup sponge. Paul loves this Chanel foundation because it is so light it is almost like a tinted moisturizer - it keeps the skin soft and natural with perfect flawless coverage.

EYES:

Paul lined Nicole's upper eyelid with a deep-chocolate shadow and along her lower lash line he used a rich plum color with a gold shimmer underneath - all shadows from Chanel's Irreelle Duo Silky Eyeshadow Duo compacts.

Paul added black mascara to Nicole's upper eyelashes and a plum-colored mascara on her bottom lashes.

BROWS:

Paul used his absolute favorite Le Sourcil De Chanel Perfect Brows Compact to perfect and shape Richie's brows. Eveyone needs to purchase this brow compact, Paul explains to us. Chanel discontinued the compact and then brought it back by popular demand. Paul says it really is the perfect brow necessity because it includes light, medium and dark shades that can mixed and blended together to match your coloring exactly.

CHEEKS:

Paul added Stila Convertible Color in Gerbera to the apples of Nicole's cheeks. "The non-greasy, creamy, sheer tint adds an inherent glow to the cheeks." He then added a touch of NARS The Multiple in a golden shade to create a dash of highlight on the nose and the tops of the cheek bone. "It's unique, creamy formula blends effortlessly to provide sheer color for creating shimmering accents, contours or dynamic highlights on all skin tones."

LIPS:

Paul lightly lined Nicole's lips with Make Up For Ever Aqua Lip Waterproof Lipliner Pencil in Nude Beige 1C (a light neutral beige) and then added Chanel's NEW Aqualumiere Gloss in Glass Quartz on top to finish off the look.


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 29, 2008)

I read about lots of celebrities use stuff from Mario Badescu, but they are pretty expensive. Its even got like a spa thing where the celebrities visit for treatments. But yes, Nicole looks like she has good skin, I mean I can't recall any time where I saw even a pimple on her face.


----------



## lizasteven (Jan 12, 2009)

ask her she will tell u


----------

